# [Wet Thumb Forum]-1 CO2 tank, 2 Aquariums (Q)



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I am attempting to run 1 CO2 tank to 2 planted aquariums. I am finding that using a O2 valve does not do the best. I amusing something just like:









I find myself having to adjust it on a regular basis to keep the BPM for each tank correct. Anyone have a similar story/answer to this?

Do i just need to be more patient and play with it to get it perfect? Or is there some other equipment I should invest in or DIY project I can use to accomplish my final goal? With the exception of buying another complete canister CO2 system.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I am attempting to run 1 CO2 tank to 2 planted aquariums. I am finding that using a O2 valve does not do the best. I amusing something just like:









I find myself having to adjust it on a regular basis to keep the BPM for each tank correct. Anyone have a similar story/answer to this?

Do i just need to be more patient and play with it to get it perfect? Or is there some other equipment I should invest in or DIY project I can use to accomplish my final goal? With the exception of buying another complete canister CO2 system.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure it's the same, but it seems like when I tried to use a similar valve to tie together two DIY CO2 bottles, that most of the CO2 leaked out and it never got into my tank. That doesn't sound like your same situation, but I would wonder about the 'strength' of that valve. Perhaps a CO2-resistant T feeding two separate needle valves. You certainly don't need a second CO2 system. Just a better way to adjust what goes into each tank.

It seems like someone on this forum came up with a reasonable valve using something from one of the BORGs. Might want to look around to see if you can find the post.

Brian.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I use #20 CO2 tanks. On one tank I run three aquariums (75gal, 36gal, and a 30gal). The best why to feed CO2 to more then one aquarium is to use a splitter that connects to the regulator. The splitters that Robert sells work great. He has a two way and a three way that I use. They come with needle valves. All you need is bubble counter for each valve. I made my own out of 12oz plastic bottles. the valve you show if the pic will not work for CO2. It can't handle the pressure of a CO2 system.

Hawk


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Hawkeye:
> The splitters that Robert sells work great. He has a two way and a three way that I use. They come with needle valves. All you need is bubble counter for each valve. I made my own out of 12oz plastic bottles. the valve you show if the pic will not work for CO2. It can't handle the pressure of a CO2 system.
> ...


Yeah learning that







If you could shoot me a link to Robert's needle valves etc that would be great. I couldn't find them, must be blind, or on the wrong site.


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

I also use the manifold from Robert and it works great. Go here then go to co2 systems and equipment. On that page there is a gray bar with "tubing, manifolds etc..." click on the bar and you'll be there.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

I am using the 4plex manifold that Robert sells and have had no problems with it. I am only using it on 2 tanks(20 and 55), with bubble counters under each tank. The needle valves are extremly precise, took a little while to get the two set. The 20gal was a little harder to set then the 55gal since its over 20+ feet away from the manifold and co2 tank.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I picked up the 2-way manifold and it works great! Thanks guys.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Maxmillion, you indicated you are using the 4plex manifold on two tanks. Does that mean that you are able to completely close two of the needle valves without any leaks? If you are, that sounds like a great idea for anyone who is not able to maintain more than two tanks now, but has dreams of additional tanks in the future. Please let me know if you experience any leaks with using only two valves on the manifold.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rob G:
> Maxmillion, you indicated you are using the 4plex manifold on two tanks. Does that mean that you are able to completely close two of the needle valves without any leaks? If you are, that sounds like a great idea for anyone who is not able to maintain more than two tanks now, but has dreams of additional tanks in the future. Please let me know if you experience any leaks with using only two valves on the manifold.


You can loop a piece of CO2 tubing between the two extra needlevalves and not have to worry about them leaking. If you have one extra outlet run CO2 tubing from it to a T and to the other needlevalve to ensure no leaking.

Given that, I install an individual needlevalve at each tank on my system.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Rob, sorry I hadn't gotten back to you. I just have them closed and haven't noticed any leaks, the tubing from one to the other sounds like a great idea--added insurance(thanks for the thought Sean).


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The biggest problem with 02 manifolds is they leak, like a sive. Just stick the whole thing underwater and see how many bubbles are coming out. At one time I tried like heck to make one work. I even completely covered it in silicone to try and make it air tight, no good. You need something that is air tight that can take the pressure and has gasket seals.

You can use an inexpensive brass line splitter and then put an inline needle valve on each end, or get a brass manifold that uses burma seals. I sell a brass three way manifold with three needle valves and bubble counters that screw on each needlevalve. This manifold by JBJ attaches directly to their regulator. I just started carrying the bubblecounters for the JBJ manifold. I also have a 4 way manifold that connects inline. This inline manifold has extremely sensitive needlevalves for fine ajustment. I use it in my shop.


----------

